# Apistogramma



## Joecoral (10 Feb 2008)

Does anyone know much about apistogramma? there's some _A.hongsloi_ and _A.nijsseni_ coming into work next week, and I really want a pair of each
Will the 2 pairs peacefully coexist in a 40ish US gal (rio 180), moderatley planted, bog wood, can put some small clay pots in as caves too?
JC


----------



## Tom (10 Feb 2008)

I think they'd be better off as a harem of 1 male to 2 females, and they should be ok in that tank provided they can set up territories at opposite ends of the tank.

Tom


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 Feb 2008)

Nijsenni is a pair forming species and is rather aggressive.  If you try to keep a trio the spare female may well get killed.  Hongsloi are much less aggressive and may well be intimidated and harrassed by the pandas.  If you landscaped the tank into two distinct areas you MAY be able to keep a pair of each.  However as the hongsloi are haremic you will always have a pair of pandas against a lone female hongsloi as the male won't help her defend her brood.

All in all, by all means give it a go but be prepared to backtrack if there are problems - i.e. spare tank!


----------



## Joecoral (10 Feb 2008)

thanks for the input guys. I prefer the appearance of _A.hongsloi_ so I think I'll go for a 1M2F harem of those, just to be on the safe side
JC


----------

